# Tried Different Protection



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas!

Santa (actually my extremely sweet, handsome and sooo generous slightly older brother and best friend whose apartment I share) surprised me with a gift that may or may not be of interest to fellow IBS sufferers. Due to nerve damage I am totally incontinent, both bowel and bladder, and rely on disposable diapers in addition to struggling with bloating, diarrhea, etc of IBS (IBS symptoms came after the incontinence, so 2 different issues). I use one up every time I "go" (8-10 diapers per day) so it gets VERY expensive in addition to generating a TON of stinky trash to be disposed of. My brother knows I struggle to afford my diapers so he sometimes helps me by treating me to a package or two and this Christmas he bought me lots of very nice, expensive brand (imported) disposables. I know cloth would be cheaper for me and save me a fortune, and that all my disposable diapers end up in the overfull local landfill and are very bad for the environment - but I just love the comfort and convenience of my disposables.

But I hadn't opened my gift diapers yet Christmas Eve day when I was dressing for church. My brother begged me to wear this very short black velvet dress with white lace collar that he remembered me looking incredible in at Christmas several years ago. I love his compliments and always try to look my best when I'm with him so I really wanted to wear the dress for him but the TENA slip diaper I had on totally showed a bulge in the butt of the dress when I tried it on so I told him I wouldn't wear it. So he produced an early gift of these Always Discreet pull up diapers that were thinner. I tried one on, they are only about as thick as a Pampers, with leak guards, but made for adults. They look like real panties, sort of, but more like a child's diaper. I grabbed a pair of black opaque tights for church (I feel less self-conscious wearing tights vs sheer pantyhose especially with a very short dress like my black velvet one) but he gave me another early gift, some very expensive Wolford sheer black pantyhose ($45 a pair and simply the most comfortable and beautiful sheer pantyhose I've ever worn). My brother suggested that I could wear my new black pantyhose with my dress so I carefully put on my new hose, and when my pantyhose's top was pulled up over the Always diaper it was the thinnest, most comfortable diaper/pantyhose combination I'd ever worn and was totally not noticeable from behind - there was no trace of a diaper under my little velvet dress. I felt very feminine and pretty in my outfit and my brother was quick to give me one of his warm hugs and tell me I was the most beautiful sister AND woman on the planet, and that I was the best Christmas present, which made me feel very good and very loved, but caused some tears to mess up my makeup . The Always diaper seemed too thin to hold much, but as I was finishing getting ready my apparently very full bladder emptied into it and it held everything without the gross feeling of hot pee puddling against me until it can soak up that can happen when I wet my Depend- all of my pee just disappeared, turning into a heavy but soft "pee fluff" in the crotch of the diaper, but without uncomfortable bunching or any feelings of wetness. Changing a pull up diaper is a pain though as you have to remove pants or in my case, my pantyhose only to have to very carefully put them back on once I was in my fresh diaper, I'd prefer tapes. The used diaper also smelled a bit like men's "Speed Stick" when I disposed of it, but it wasn't a bad smell and will probably help keep the other wet and messy diapers in the same garbage bag smelling nicer as they gradually make their way to the dump. Before we left I peed again and changed into another fresh Always garment. My brother had bought me a giant Santa mylar balloon at the grocery store earlier in the day that I wanted to set free, so I took it outside with me and after thanking my brother for it I let it go and watched my Santa fly up and away into the fading sunlight - this got cold fast as sheer pantyhose aren't exactly warm - I wished I had worn tights and we finished watching Santa from my brother's car.

I wet my third Always during church WITH my legs crossed at the knee while sitting (tougher for a diaper to protect) and changed, again no issues with leaks but later he told me that as he sat beside me my brother did suddenly smell the "speed stick" scent he'd heard me mention at home so he knew even while sitting next to me that I'd just peed my diaper. I waited until after the service to use the restroom to change, it's a lot harder changing in a stall vs home especially in heels and hose - another drawback to the pull up diaper. Back at home at our apartment I was standing in the kitchen, still in my dress and fourth Always when I felt the "urge" and had only seconds before I COMPLETELY and quite loudly filled my Always diaper with messy poop. A concerned "Are you ok....? From my brother was met with another loud squishing/gurgling sound as I went even more. When I went to our little laundry room to change I expected a messy leak and ruined pantyhose, but amazingly it all stayed in the Always. It wasn't pure liquid diarrhea but close (the leak guards really helped as I could see that poop dammed up along them) and I ended up ripping the sides of the diaper apart to very carefully remove it and put it into an already stuffed kitchen trash bag of used protection along with tons of wipes it took to clean up. This was harder than with a Depend or other diaper with tapes as I always leave the mess right in the diaper and put the used wipes in the diaper itself before taping it up in a ball with its own tapes for the trash, but the Always don't have tapes. This led to a disgusting smear of diarrhea down the inside of the clear garbage bag full of diapers my brother took outside to the trash for me. I put on a purple Molicare disposable diaper instead as I wasn't worried about a "bulge" in my dress at home and didn't want to have to take my pantyhose off again as my brother and I were just about to sit on the couch and watch a movie that was coming on.

All in all I'd say the Always Discrete underwear/diaper is a lot better for people worried about an accident when out than no protection would be, and better than staying home. Nobody would know that you were wearing it even under tight clothing and unless you used it like me (unlikely for most people in this forum), you could get by with one a day at about $ .64 per diaper. Just bring spare ones as well as plenty of wipes and a plastic grocery bag for disposal. I messed a total of 5 of the pack of 19, with no issues (the whole package is now used up). The competitive product, Depend Silhouettes, have held in some messy poops for me too - they're just a little bit bulkier, but don't smell like speed stick.


----------

